# Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch - THREAD DES JAHRES 2004



## Benutzername (1. Dezember 2004)

*Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch - THREAD DES JAHRES 2004*

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür. Jedes Jahr der gleiche Mist. Wie auch immer, Geschenke mußten her. Ich überlegte, wem ich alles etwas schenken mußte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich nur Sabrina. Mein Talent, Geschenke zu besorgen, hält sich Grenzen, also ging ich in ein Kaufhaus in die Haushaltsanbteilung und fragte verzweifelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine Verkäuferin, was ich denn meiner Freundin schenken könnte. Sie fragte, ob wir ein Haus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haben. Ich sagte: "Nur ein Lebkuchenhaus, ungefähr so hoch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so breit."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ich brauche keine Haushaltsgegenstände, eher etwas persönliches", fügte ich hinzu. Sie überlegte kurz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sagte "Kommen sie bitte mit hier rüber".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich folgte ihr, bis sie auf ein Regal deutete,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in dem lauter armdicke Flutschis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



herumstanden. Es gab sogar eine Ausführung für zwei Leute.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sah mir so ein Teil an,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dachte mir "Die spinnt wohl"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und machte den Abflug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Weg nach draußen nahm ich noch eine Cola-Dose aus dem Regal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schüttelte sie ordentlich durch. Immer wieder lustig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schließlich verließ ich unverrichteter Dinge das Kaufhaus. Das war wohl ein Griff ins Klo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gewesen. Ich hielt mir vor Augen,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie wichtig Geschenke für Sabrina waren. Leicht frustriert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlenderte ich weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während ich so die Stadt durchstreifte, bohrte ich ein wenig in der Nase.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ja, ich versuchte es jedenfalls. An der nächsten Straßenecke hing eine Jugendgang herum. Neben dem Anführer, der sich gerade einen Joint drehte,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stand ein schwangeres Mädchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie war gut gebaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr Freund mußte viel Spaß daran gehabt haben, sie zu befummeln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich keinen Ärger wollte, sah ich woanders hin,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



doch der Anführer baute sich drohend vor mir auf. Nervös spielte ich mit meiner Zunge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er war ein häßlicher Bursche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ey du, guckst du etwa meine Tusse an?",




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



begehrte er zu wissen. "Ich doch nicht",




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erwiderte ich. An die umstehende Gang gewandt sagte ich noch "von euch beiden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Idioten lasse ich mich nicht einschüchtern. Und von euch beiden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon gar nicht" Der Anführer kratzte sich am Kopf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ist es meine Tusse etwa nicht wert, angeschaut zu werden?", fragte er dann drohend und fletschte die Zähne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Doch, doch, hübsches Ding", erwiderte ich. "Also hast du sie doch angeschaut!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Was willst du überhaupt von mir?", fragte ich ihn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und rollte mit den Augen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Fürs erste könntest du mir dein ganzes Geld geben, dann kann ich vielleicht darüber hinwegsehen", sagte er. Ich kramte in meiner Geldbörse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und befürchtete schon, wie Jesus ans Kreuz genagelt zu werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann überlegte ich es mir aber anders. Ich sagte "Sieh mal, meiner ist so groß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und deiner nur so winzig."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er sah mich skeptisch an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nutzte seine Verwirrung, um heimlich die Fäuste zu ballen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schlug ihm schießlich eine rechte Gerade ins Gesicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ging zu Boden und war k.o.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ließ meine Fäuste vor den übrigen Gang-Mitgliedern wirbeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Geht mir aus dem Weg!", herrschte ich sie an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne ihren Anführer verließ sie der Mut, und sie trollten sich. Ich rückte mir die Brille zurecht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ging nach Hause. Weihnachtseinkäufe sind schon stressig.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

ROFL, wie geil 

MfG Jimini

P.S.: wer das Quotet, hat nen kleinen Lulu.


----------



## HYPE (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

hehe geil


----------



## Lord_Rancor (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

lol, grandios! Sollte gepinnt werden *g*


----------



## raisk (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

Hehe, sauber!!!  
 

Das Bild, wo er skeptisch guckt ist geil......  

MfG raisk


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

der lesch ist echt gut, der erklärt auf amüsante und sympathische art, was ein normalsterblicher normalerweise nie über weltraum+physik verstehen würde... 

ps: und dein text ist auch gut


----------



## dreist (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

einfach nur genial


----------



## t10ottoo (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

JAAAA  *g*

Schreib endlich ein Buch verdammt nochmal *g* Das wär dann sicher mein erstes Buch, was ich auch durchlese bis zum Ende *gg*

Weiter so 
Thomas


----------



## Soki (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

Bruharhar, einfach nur genial !


----------



## fabi15 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

goil    
einfach nur hammer, wie alle geschichten von dir    
Fabian


----------



## Lacrimus (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

Das ist mal was wirklich lustiges. War bestimmt viel arbeit. Oder hast du es nicht selbstgemacht?


----------



## kay2 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

heheh, wie goil   

hast du den typen auf dvd oder wo hast du die ganzen screenshots her?


nächstes mal kannst du ja mal so eine geschichte aus der sicht von tanja erzählen


----------



## Benutzername (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*



			
				Lacrimus am 01.12.2004 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mal was wirklich lustiges. War bestimmt viel arbeit. Oder hast du es nicht selbstgemacht?



Alles selbstgemacht. Ich bin stolzer Besitzer der 6-DVD-Box von Alpha Centauri.


----------



## kaioshin (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

genial, ab in die hall of fame mit dem zeug


----------



## alienqueen (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

Herrrrrrrlich!


----------



## Rinderteufel (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

lol Geil


----------



## El_Cativo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

LÖL
Sehr geil


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*



			
				Benutzername am 01.12.2004 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Lacrimus am 01.12.2004 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wui :o *neid* :o

MfG Jimini


----------



## wiedewurst (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

Hehe das ist echt gut^^ LoL


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

mal wieder eine sehr lustige idee und top umsetzung von meinem lieblings-forenautor


----------



## Osterhasse2 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

Schon geil das ding


----------



## Millenium (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

Absoluter Brüller. Solltest aber nicht soviel Zeit am PC verplempern bei deinem Talent


----------



## DJDC (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*

Ich schliess mich an!

GEIL!   

ach so und erm...

ja schreib ein Buch !!!!


----------



## Benutzername (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*



			
				DJDC am 05.12.2004 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schliess mich an!
> 
> GEIL!
> 
> ...



Und was soll da drinstehen?


----------



## collysucker (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*



			
				alienqueen am 03.12.2004 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Herrrrrrrlich!


 nein.
Göttlich


----------



## B0S (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*



			
				collysucker am 19.12.2004 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> alienqueen am 03.12.2004 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



einfach nur göttlich, da kann ich mich den anderen nur anschliessen

ein buch von dir mit allen gesammelten geschichten, wäre ein bestseller


----------



## Benutzername (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*



			
				B0S am 10.02.2005 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> collysucker am 19.12.2004 00:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde vermutlich Ärger mit der Copyright-Abteilung des Bayerischen Rundfunks bekommen.


----------



## B0S (13. März 2005)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch*



			
				Benutzername am 12.02.2005 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde vermutlich Ärger mit der Copyright-Abteilung des Bayerischen Rundfunks bekommen.



dann rufen wir eine spenden aktion ins leben, damit du vorher die nötigen copyright rechte erwerben kannst


----------



## INU-ID (26. März 2005)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch - THREAD DES JAHRES 2004*



			
				Benutzername am 01.12.2004 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> GEILSTE FOTOSTORY VON WELT!!!



MEGA


----------



## Marinius (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe - erkärt von Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch - THREAD DES JAHRES 2004*

1000mal schon gelesen und immer wieder zum totlachen.
mal wieder    damit


----------

